# Fleece Liners. Help!!



## JLB92 (Oct 27, 2014)

So if I am going to be changing from Carefresh to fleece liners, I need some advice, please!

The Carefresh acted like a support to prevent my hedgies wheel from moving while he was running in it. Being the fleece is a bit more slippery, is there a way that you guys anchor your wheels or do they stay pretty much in the same spot?

Also, do you guys just line the bottom of the cage or do you go up the sides? I am worried my hedgie will try to burrow under the liner and get stuck. 

Please help!


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

What kind of wheel do you have? I have a CSW and it's great. I had Taco in a plastic bin with aspen/carefresh mix to fleece liners. He his now in a C and C cage with fleece liner and never had that issue.


----------



## JLB92 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a CSW too! It is fantastic! I am not sure of the brand/type of cage. It has a plastic bottom and wire cage top. I was going to clip the fleece under the cage top and cut a hole where my hedgies igloo is because for some reason he likes to burrow between the fleece strips and sleep on the plastic. Then I realized he would probably try to burrow under the liner and get stuck, so I am not sure how to line his cage properly for his comfort and safety.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

He won't get stuck  Most hedgies love to liner dive and are pretty good at getting in and out of the fleece if they want. Now, if they have a really good warm spot they may not want to come back out to wheel that night, but that's totally different from stuck, lol!


----------



## sakitnyatudisini (Apr 4, 2015)

JLB92 said:


> I have a CSW too! It is fantastic! I am not sure of the brand/type of cage. It has a plastic bottom and wire cage top. I was going to clip the fleece under the cage top and cut a hole where my hedgies igloo is because for some reason he likes to burrow between the fleece strips and sleep on the plastic. Then I realized he would probably try to burrow under the liner and get stuck, so I am not sure how to line his cage properly for his comfort and safety.


Thanks for answer,


----------

